# Rookie of the Year Buildoff 2012



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Open invitation to all builders that joined us at any point throughout 2012.

We've seen an incredible amount of talent arise and/or return to the hobby this year & would like to honor that with a battle for the best of.

Buildoff begins January 1 & will run thru March 31st.

We've got prizes lined up for the top three finalists & of course there will only be one Rookie of the Year!

Prizes include: resin goodie bags from 8Ball, Kustombuilder, Slammed Sonoma & dfwr83. 
Decal goods from myself & Trend.
a fresh model kit & acrylic case from my homie William Shores. (& I'm sure we'll come up with some more as we go)

Who qualifies as a rookie?: We are not asking for you to be a 1st time builder this year. We are honoring all of those who picked the hobby back up this year & decided to join us on Layitlow. & If it was late 2011 that you came in, we're cool with that too. 

We have 2 weeks until it officially kicks off. Now is a good time to consider what you want to build & start a sign up sheet! 1st guy just writes your name as a comment & the next will copy & add their name keeping a running list with all names. <LMK if I need to clarify that.

Build Rules: Any type, style, scale, detail level.. anything goes. Doesn't have to be a lowrider, but it might help with the votes. We just ask that it be a fresh unstarted build. *Please post a pic of your unstarted build w/ the date next to it to be totally fair.

I'm not planning on investigating everyone that signs up, but LUGK does reserve the right to do so & has final say in eligibility.

Another rule: No Shit Talking! Keep this fun. If it's in good nature, fine. but none of that drama we've been seeing too much of lately. Automatic Disqualification. 

All progress pics will be posted here.

Winners will be determined by popular vote! At the end of the buildoff, we'll take some final pics & start a poll thread. Top 3 will get some prizes. 

I think that covers it all... so alright fellas, who's in?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Im down


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

Im in i.think its time to break out the 1/8 scale 64 clear body!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

LopezCustoms said:


> Im in i.think its time to break out the 1/8 scale 64 clear body!


Awesome!

Frankie... yeeeeah..NO


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Would I qualify since I came out the closet this year? :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:Should make for a good show


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Benjamin LeGrand......alteredvisionscustoms

I'm in


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

I may jump in on this build off if Im eligible. Am I eligible???????


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

I've been planning for this buildoff I have a fresh kit still wrapped n a few goodies for it but the majority of it will b scratchbuilt n yes its a truck I'll have pics of the kit n my rendering as soon as I finish drawing it up so stay tuned n get ready


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

I planning on doing three builds during that time frame. One is a glue bomb, one is a curbside, and the only new build is a motorcycle. Do motorcycles count?


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

BeginnerBuilder said:


> I may jump in on this build off if Im eligible. Am I eligible???????


Yeah, come on with it!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

wisdonm said:


> I planning on doing three builds during that time frame. One is a glue bomb, one is a curbside, and the only new build is a motorcycle. Do motorcycles count?


Awesome, yeah bikes count!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> Benjamin LeGrand......alteredvisionscustoms
> 
> I'm in


:thumbsup:


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

dig_derange said:


> Yeah, come on with it!


str8 :thumbsup:. I already got mine. I got a 64 impala at micheals the other day for $12. I couldnt pass it up. The wife said i dont get it till christmas. Oh well it works out. Gives me time to get supplies


----------



## Fleeter (Dec 7, 2012)

Oh yeaa im down for this  im chossing out of all my kits i have any getting everythin ready


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

dig_derange said:


> Frankie... yeeeeah..NO


:tears: :tears:


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

Sweet.

1. wisdonm - custom chopper motorcycle
2. BeginnerBuilder - '64 Impala


----------



## 72glasshouse805 (Dec 10, 2012)

count me in bin killing it n I'm only 4 month deep


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

This looks to be a good build off so far.. gonna get my popping corn and a nice relaxing chair.. let these rookies show us seniors how to build for a change. Lol. Good luck to all in this.


----------



## scaleperfection (Nov 22, 2012)

I guess this is the perfect spot for my first post. I'm in


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*This is great ...... gets the homies into it ........ glad to see the Rooks jumpin in on this build off .......

I'll be throwin' in 2 brand new sets of decals ............. *


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *This is great ...... gets the homies into it ........ glad to see the Rooks jumpin in on this build off .......
> 
> I'll be throwin' in 2 brand new sets of decals ............. *


Now that's what's up! Whoever gets a place be it 1,2,3.. gonna get setup good in parts etc.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Now that's what's up! Whoever gets a place be it 1,2,3.. gonna get setup good in parts etc.


----------



## scaleperfection (Nov 22, 2012)

dig_derange said:


> Now is a good time to consider what you want to build & start a sign up sheet! 1st guy just writes your name as a comment & the next will copy & add their name keeping a running list with all names. <LMK if I need to clarify that.


Entry list:

LopezCustoms
Benjamin LeGrand
BeginnerBuilder
Fleeter
wisdonm
72glasshouse805
scaleperfection

Here is my kit for the buildoff


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

scaleperfection said:


> Entry list:
> 
> LopezCustoms
> Benjamin LeGrand
> ...


Thanks for doing the list up. That's a fun kit! Working on one of those right now.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

scaleperfection said:


> Entry list:
> 
> LopezCustoms
> Benjamin LeGrand
> ...


came in here, remembered there wasn't a list going. i see you got that covered. nice entry, can't wait to see this start up. im sure your all ready to start.


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

scaleperfection said:


> Entry list:
> 
> LopezCustoms
> Benjamin LeGrand
> ...



Cant wait to see how this turns out. 





Heres my kit. It still has the plastic on it and will till the build off starts. 














Jus want to say this be for it starts, best of Luck to everyone in this build off. :thumbsup:


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Can I get in in this ???


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

97xenissan said:


> Can I get in in this ???


:nono: :twak:


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Lmao !! Por que ??


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

97xenissan said:


> Lmao !! Por que ??


:dunno: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

bigdogg323 said:


>





> Originally Posted by *97xenissan*
> Lmao !! Por que ??



Probably because you didn't follow the rules...


> 1st guy just write your name as a comment & the next will copy & add their name keeping a running list with all names.


Entry list:

LopezCustoms
Benjamin LeGrand
BeginnerBuilder - '64 Impala
Fleeter
wisdonm - custom motorcycle
72glasshouse805
scaleperfection - '66 Nova


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

OHHH yeah im in this .. MUHAHAHA


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

wisdonm said:


> Probably because you didn't follow the rules...
> 
> Entry list:
> 
> ...


you know I'm not serious right LOL


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

97xenissan said:


> you know I'm not serious right LOL


U aint but i am ---------->


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Entry list:

LopezCustoms
Benjamin LeGrand
BeginnerBuilder - '64 Impala
Fleeter
wisdonm - custom motorcycle
72glasshouse805
scaleperfection - '66 Nova
97xenissan-
dtat2-

:thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

BeginnerBuilder said:


> Cant wait to see how this turns out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



great kit! can't wait to see what you do with this.


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

My entry(;


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

oh damn, that's gonna be sick!


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

LopezCustoms said:


> My entry(;



u doin it big.



dig_derange said:


> great kit! can't wait to see what you do with this.



still getting ideas together.


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

dig_derange said:


> Entry list:
> 
> LopezCustoms
> Benjamin LeGrand
> ...


Well looks like I'm in , thanks Dig!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

97xenissan said:


> Well looks like I'm in , thanks Dig!


:twak: C-los is a Master mod and fabber...no rookie here. :nono:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

dfwr83 said:


> :twak: C-los is a Master mod and fabber...no rookie here. :nono:


im :shocked:  im a rookie huh :rofl: tellem dfwr83 i am  lol....


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

dfwr83 said:


> :twak: C-los is a Master mod and fabber...no rookie here. :nono:


Lol thanks dfwr83


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

bigdogg323 said:


> im :shocked:  im a rookie huh :rofl: tellem dfwr83 i am  lol.
> I got your back Bigdogg you'll always be a rookie in my book .
> 
> Jk LOL


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Looks like I'm in I need to be in this.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

97xenissan said:


> I got your back Bigdogg you'll always be a rookie in my book .
> 
> Jk LOL



thanks homie :tears::tears: the troof shell set u free :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

My entry is gonna be whatever kit is in my Xmas exchange box so I still don't know what it is...


----------



## 72glasshouse805 (Dec 10, 2012)

..
...
IMA BUST THIS ONE
.MY FIRST TRUCK BUILD EVER .......


----------



## 72glasshouse805 (Dec 10, 2012)

View attachment 583432
View attachment 583432
View attachment 583433
..
...
IMA BUST THIS ONE
.MY FIRST TRUCK BUILD EVER .......


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

I bought a kit off of evil-bay. I live in Wisconsin. evil-bay gave the seller another name and address in Miami. The seller sent the kit to Miami. Now the seller says he's nor responsible, because he sent it to the address evil-bay gave him. evil-bay says they're not responsible because they're never wrong. By law, the guy, in Miami, is not under any legal obligation to return it.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

wisdonm said:


> I bought a kit off of evil-bay. I live in Wisconsin. evil-bay gave the seller another name and address in Miami. The seller sent the kit to Miami. Now the seller says he's nor responsible, because he sent it to the address evil-bay gave him. evil-bay says they're not responsible because they're never wrong. By law, the guy, in Miami, is not under any legal obligation to return it.


Damn that sucks bro what kit was it


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

It was a Fireball RM motorcycle kit.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

wisdonm said:


> It was a Fireball RM motorcycle kit.


Damn that's a badass kit I know it doesn't replace it but I just found one on Amazon for $20 n they send stuff to ur door


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

If that's the one at Model Empire, I can just drive over and get it. I will be in that area tomorrow. Just thought I could save a few bucks on evilbay.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

97xenissan said:


> Lol thanks dfwr83


take it easy on them bro'...lol


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> My entry is gonna be whatever kit is in my Xmas exchange box so I still don't know what it is...


:thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

72glasshouse805 said:


> View attachment 583432
> View attachment 583432
> View attachment 583433
> ..
> ...


very cool. ya know, I haven't built any trucks yet either. may make that my new years resolution :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

wisdonm said:


> I bought a kit off of evil-bay. I live in Wisconsin. evil-bay gave the seller another name and address in Miami. The seller sent the kit to Miami. Now the seller says he's nor responsible, because he sent it to the address evil-bay gave him. evil-bay says they're not responsible because they're never wrong. By law, the guy, in Miami, is not under any legal obligation to return it.


damn, that sucks dude.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

dfwr83 said:


> take it easy on them bro'...lol


:angry: :twak:


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

bigdogg323 said:


> :angry: :twak:


LOL!!


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

dig_derange said:


> Entry list:
> 
> LopezCustoms
> Benjamin LeGrand
> ...




I'm in ill post pics of my project after christmas


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

dfwr83 said:


> take it easy on them bro'...lol



Hell Naw man. Bring all u got. May the best model win.


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

_Entry list:_

_LopezCustoms_
_Benjamin LeGrand_
_Always_Learnin - '64 Impala_
_Fleeter_
_wisdonm - custom motorcycle_
_72glasshouse805_
_scaleperfection - '66 Nova_
_97xenissan-_
_dtat2-_
_Lowrider-Gee


_


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

Im doing a switch on my entry just let me find what kit i wanna do lol


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

_Entry list:

LopezCustoms_
_Benjamin LeGrand_
_Always_Learnin - '64 Impala_
_Fleeter_
_wisdonm - custom motorcycle_
_72glasshouse805_
_scaleperfection - '66 Nova_
_97xenissan-_
_dtat2-_
_Lowrider-Gee
Chris Thobe

I am going to try to complete one, but with the family situation I got going on, nothing is guaranteed! Whats the rules say about pre sent out parts for chrome? I have a couple builds that I had some parts chromed on, but thats all I have done to them?? If its not okay, I got SEVERAL other kits I can break into. LMK

_


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

Here's the model I'm going to do found this pic online. mine is all wrapped up under the Christmas tree.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

Always_Learnin said:


> Hell Naw man. Bring all u got. May the best model win.


i know C-Los is gonna bring bro'...i don't doubt that at all.


----------



## Lowmodelr (Jan 13, 2012)

Im in


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Chrome pieces are cool w/ me man. If anyone feels otherwise, shoot me a pm.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Lowrider-gee said:


> Here's the model I'm going to do found this pic online. mine is all wrapped up under the Christmas tree.


That'll be dope!


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

dig_derange said:


> Chrome pieces are cool w/ me man. If anyone feels otherwise, shoot me a pm.


I'm cool w the Chrome pieces


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

dig_derange said:


> Chrome pieces are cool w/ me man. If anyone feels otherwise, shoot me a pm.



Im str8 with that. It takes time more those to get done. 






I hope you guys are getting supplies and thinking of you build. I kno I am. 



Sum more Gold BMF













Sum of that Alum foil tape 














And These






















Still got to get more supplies.


----------



## keepiticy23 (Dec 18, 2012)

Always_Learnin said:


> Im str8 with that. It takes time more those to get done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking really good but what do you use the foam for??? im new sorry


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

Keepiticy23, check out Tingo's thread.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/30-model-cars/332265-tingos.html


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

The interior, and trunk.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Its goin down in here homies do yalls thang!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

keepiticy23 said:


> looking really good but what do you use the foam for??? im new sorry





TINGOS=felt,foam,glitter foam,lol


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Alright guys here is my kit









And this is my rendering of what I'm gonna build out of it









I've been getting ready for this and can't wait to start


----------



## keepiticy23 (Dec 18, 2012)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> Alright guys here is my kit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you're going to convert it into a truck??


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

More like a new K-5/ full size blazer


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

_Entry list:__

LopezCustoms
Benjamin LeGrand
Always_Learnin - '64 Impala
Fleeter
wisdonm - custom motorcycle
72glasshouse805
scaleperfection - '66 Nova
97xenissan-
dtat2-
Lowrider-Gee
Deecee

count me in if thats OK guys. Will have to raid the stash and see what is worthy_


----------



## Lowmodelr (Jan 13, 2012)

Deecee said:


> _Entry list:__
> 
> LopezCustoms
> Benjamin LeGrand
> ...


----------



## Lowmodelr (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Wow 12 ppl in this already looks like this is shaping up to be a battle I like it


----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)

Deecee said:


> _Entry list:__
> 
> LopezCustoms
> Benjamin LeGrand
> ...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Raise Up said:


> Deecee said:
> 
> 
> > _Entry list:__
> ...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Heres what Ill be doing


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> Wow 12 ppl in this already looks like this is shaping up to be a battle I like it


 this is going to be a good one!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Heres what Ill be doing
> View attachment 585961


ooohhh... can't wait to see whatcha got planned for this one :drama:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Lowmodelr said:


>


:thumbsup::drama:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> Alright guys here is my kit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn!


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh this is gettin good. Can't wait till the 1st. I got the 1st-3rd off of work. U kno wut I'm gonna be doin. 

Nice kits everyone. can't wait to see wut everyone is gonna do.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

My name got removed from the list, but I'm in! I see that chrome is good to go, but what if it had already been done?? Is that an unfair advantage?


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

chris_thobe said:


> My name got removed from the list, but I'm in! I see that chrome is good to go, but what if it had already been done?? Is that an unfair advantage?


Idk how everyone else feels about it but I'm cool w it bro


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

dig_derange said:


> damn!


Just wait dig this is just a sneak peak I have some cool stuff planned for this one


----------



## big gabe 2013 (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm in
I'm gonna be building a 2006 chevy camero concept car.


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

> I see that chrome is good to go, but what if it had already been done?? Is that an unfair advantage?


Not any more than joining in 2008. :rimshot:

Just kidding homes. It's all fun, until someone gets hurt. Then it depends on who gets hurt.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

wisdonm said:


> Not any more than joining in 2008. :rimshot:
> 
> Just kidding homes. It's all fun, until someone gets hurt. Then it depends on who gets hurt.


LOL. hey how'd that happen Chris? 

anyways, I'm good with it. If anyone feels otherwise, please feel free to PM me & I'll keep it discreet.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

big gabe 2013 said:


> I'm in
> I'm gonna be building a 2006 chevy camero concept car.


hey what's up Gabe! welcome to the original Layitlow. You can literally spend days on end in here researching.. so many great pics & so much knowledge.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

_LopezCustoms
Benjamin LeGrand
Always_Learnin - '64 Impala
Fleeter
wisdonm - custom motorcycle
72glasshouse805
scaleperfection - '66 Nova
97xenissan <----------------- _:nono: :nono:  :rofl::rofl:_
dtat2-
Lowrider-Gee
Deecee
Lowmodelr
cemeteryangel81
BIGDOGG323 _:shocked:
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
:wave: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Lowmodelr (Jan 13, 2012)

^ohhh chit^^^


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

bigdogg323 said:


> _LopezCustoms
> Benjamin LeGrand
> Always_Learnin - '64 Impala
> Fleeter
> ...


Lmao I just saw that lol


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

97xenissan said:


> Lmao I just saw that lol


 lol.....


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Boy I can't wait to start....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Lowmodelr said:


> ^ohhh chit^^^


 lol.... :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

*Kannonball Kombi*

Hi guys, this is my entry for the Rookie build off,
i have a few wild ideas up my sleeve, it will be a "cannon-ball run" capable Kombi, low-rider style, yet very different. I picked it up second hand, the chassis and floor were painted with a brush, but that is it, rest is untouched.










Roll on the 1st of Jan!!


----------



## Lowmodelr (Jan 13, 2012)

Thts fukn sick I been wana to do sumthn like this... I got a vanagon jus wait to b build


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Just a couple more days guys I hope everyone is ready


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Let's have a good fight.. wait wrong sport. Should make for a fun one to watch.


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

wisdonm said:


> I bought a kit off of evil-bay. I live in Wisconsin. evil-bay gave the seller another name and address in Miami. The seller sent the kit to Miami. Now the seller says he's nor responsible, because he sent it to the address evil-bay gave him. evil-bay says they're not responsible because they're never wrong. By law, the guy, in Miami, is not under any legal obligation to return it.


I still have no idea where my kit is. Everyone says "not my problem". Lo que el carajo.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Do you have any other kits in your stash you can do?


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> Just a couple more days guys I hope everyone is ready



Shyyyt I been ready. I been DIEING to open the 64.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey wisdom check ur pm I may b able to help u out on a motorcycle kit


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> Hey wisdom check ur pm I may b able to help u out on a motorcycle kit


Thank you for your generous offer, sir. I have it covered.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

ILL POST MINES ON THE 1ST :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao: :shh: :shh:


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

wisdonm said:


> Thank you for your generous offer, sir. I have it covered.


Cool bro just didn't want u to miss out on the buildoff


----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)

Not sure of the colors yet.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Deecee said:


> Hi guys, this is my entry for the Rookie build off,
> i have a few wild ideas up my sleeve, it will be a "cannon-ball run" capable Kombi, low-rider style, yet very different. I picked it up second hand, the chassis and floor were painted with a brush, but that is it, rest is untouched.
> 
> 
> ...


oh that's gonna be dope.. 

(btw, I have one of these kits started up & painted as the Mystery Machine if anyone is interested in it.)


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

bigdogg323 said:


> ILL POST MINES ON THE 1ST :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao: :shh: :shh:


:facepalm:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

alright fellas.. get your fresh xactos & sandpaper ready!


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Tic toc tic toc waiting for the stroke of midnight so I can start


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> Tic toc tic toc waiting for the stroke of midnight so I can start


:biggrin: Its been the 1st down here for about 10 hours already, i'm into it!:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

dig_derange said:


> :facepalm:


 :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

I ready, but time is moving to slow.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Deecee said:


> Hi guys, this is my entry for the Rookie build off,
> i have a few wild ideas up my sleeve, it will be a "cannon-ball run" capable Kombi, low-rider style, yet very different. I picked it up second hand, the chassis and floor were painted with a brush, but that is it, rest is untouched.
> 
> 
> ...


Look forward to seeing the wild ideas become a reality and hope to see some progress pics soon.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

It's time to get started just opened my kit


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

*Kannonball Kombi*

OK, Got a bit done today,mainly sorting out which way to go, and how?!
Found this trans-axle and suspension in the spares box, was too wide so i shortened it and also rumaged through the crap and found a matching "Twin overhead cam Cosworth F1 V8". 
Now to make em fit!









Shortened and inverted.








Lots of chopping.








IT FITS!!!

















Now just need to clean it up and then work on the front suspension.
cheers Fella's.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Deecee said:


> OK, Got a bit done today,mainly sorting out which way to go, and how?!
> Found this trans-axle and suspension in the spares box, was too wide so i shortened it and also rumaged through the crap and found a matching "Twin overhead cam Cosworth F1 V8".
> Now to make em fit!
> 
> ...


Lookin good so far bro


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Got the running boards cut off n found out the body is a lil warped but I'll get that taken care of next


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> Got the running boards cut off n found out the body is a lil warped but I'll get that taken care of next


Looking forward to seeing how you go about this one, should look awsome.! Like what your doing in the background too.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Deecee said:


> Looking forward to seeing how you go about this one, should look awsome.! Like what your doing in the background too.


Thanks bro the dually is gonna have to sit on the sidelines till this buildoff project is done


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

I like that transaxle. What did it come from?


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:Nice work goin on already.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Deecee said:


> OK, Got a bit done today,mainly sorting out which way to go, and how?!
> Found this trans-axle and suspension in the spares box, was too wide so i shortened it and also rumaged through the crap and found a matching "Twin overhead cam Cosworth F1 V8".
> Now to make em fit!
> 
> ...


Nice start so far love it


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> Got the running boards cut off n found out the body is a lil warped but I'll get that taken care of next


Cant wait to see were this goes........


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Im starting mine today still dont know what colors either


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

Here's mine


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Im starting mine today still dont know what colors either
> View attachment 588251


Can't wait to see what u do w this bro


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Lowrider-gee said:


> Here's mine


This is gonna b a good one love mini-trucks


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Gettin some work done




























cutting and mocking it up


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Love the concept,Im starting my chop,probably taking more out of the top.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Love the idea of chopping that


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> Gettin some work done
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wasting no time! Looking good bro


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Damn that breaking off a chop saw for real.. lookin good all around so far guys. Keep at it.


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

HAPPY NEW YEAR L.I.L. 
Im late for the build off. I see there are some good builds goin on already.


Heres wut is goin on my way.















filled in sum of the frame.













Cut the fender walls off.


























Where can I be going wit this???????????,


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Close to were I want it


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Wow, off to an incredible start fellas! Way more done than I usually do on day 1.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Always_Learnin said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR L.I.L.
> Im late for the build off. I see there are some good builds goin on already.
> 
> 
> ...


flippin the nose!!! :thumbsup:



alteredvisionscustoms said:


> Gettin some work done
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tearin into it already!! looks good bro!


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> Gettin some work done
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!! You don't muck around do you?! top work, :thumbsup:


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Close to were I want it
> View attachment 588509


Nice subtle chop, yet noticeable, top job.:thumbsup:


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

wisdonm said:


> I like that transaxle. What did it come from?


Thanks man,
I got it in a box of parts, i think it and the motor is from a Lotus Formula 1, early 70's era due the Cosworth V8 engine attached to it.


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

big gabe 2013 said:


> This is my entry for buildoff
> 
> http://m1279.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/gabe76108/image_zps10951906.jpg.html?o=0&newest=1


Mate, looks like you have the same problem i had when i joined up ," BLOODY PHOTOBUCKET!". I found if i DON'T preview post, they work fine, if i DO preview post, they came up like yours just did. 
This may help, it may not either, Good luck next try.

cheers man.


----------



## big gabe 2013 (Dec 26, 2012)

big gabe 2013 said:


> This is my entry for rookie buildoff.


----------



## Fleeter (Dec 7, 2012)

im in with a honda civic si coupe


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Close to were I want it
> View attachment 588509


Chop is looking great bro


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Deecee said:


> WOW!! You don't muck around do you?! top work, :thumbsup:


Lol no I don't


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Great job,everyone so far!


----------



## Fleeter (Dec 7, 2012)

mock up of the Drag Honda Civic SI coupe


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Got some more work done got the b pillars cut out n put on got it all glued back removed the ribs on the roof n did a lil blocking


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Here's my entry going to use two left over kits to make one.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

97xenissan said:


> View attachment 588782
> 
> 
> Here's my entry going to use two left over kits to make one.


rookie? :tears: :rofl: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

Stuff is looking good so far everyone!!, I like the chop C-Angel & Altered VC nice work. More pics everyone!!!


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

bigdogg323 said:


> rookie? :tears: :rofl: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


:twak: LOL


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Great job,everyone so far!


x2!!


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Got some more work done I added 2.5mm at the lower body line now I'm layin rocker


----------



## Lowmodelr (Jan 13, 2012)

Didnt get much done yestrday but I did make skirts an hitn in hard today right aftr this call of duty break.


----------



## Fleeter (Dec 7, 2012)

got some more done on it chassis cut to fit the slicks and trying to chose a color pinbk or red?


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

Worked on the 64 today.



Got the firewall done. I used the stock firewall.















used the stock rad support. and hinged the front.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Damn looking good up in here homies keep it up TTT!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

hell yeah, you guys are killin it!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Fleeter said:


> View attachment 589152
> View attachment 589153
> View attachment 589154
> View attachment 589155
> got some more done on it chassis cut to fit the slicks and trying to chose a color pinbk or red?


Nice start,I say red...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Auto Mob said:


> Stuff is looking good so far everyone!!, I like the chop C-Angel & Altered VC nice work. More pics everyone!!!


Thanks bro


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> Got some more work done I added 2.5mm at the lower body line now I'm layin rocker
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn you're wasting no time at all,looks good


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Always learning the 64 should be damn clean Ill be watching that and lowmodler 70's looking clean with the skirts


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Damn you're wasting no time at all,looks good


Thanks bro


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

I got the rollpan built n shaved everything on the rear


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Started doing the c-notch on my frame


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Rookies????!!... Shit I don't think so... Nice start


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:Truck lookin good homie....everyones off to a great start!!


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> I got the rollpan built n shaved everything on the rear


That is some serious body work, thats looking awsome!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thx Coast,frame mocked up dont think Ill need to channel the body but we'll see


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Always_Learnin said:


> Worked on the 64 today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit!! that is serious, great work Always_Learning, one day i will attempt this type of custom work, not yet though.


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

*Kannonball Kombi*

Guys, this is how this baby SHOULD sit, have modded the front suspension, and found my colour, Kandy Pink over silver/grey base. 



















And this will hopefully end up as my induction system, fingers crossed.









Now, back to the bench!

cheers,


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: Color is sick


----------



## 72glasshouse805 (Dec 10, 2012)

*cant*

post pic


----------



## 72glasshouse805 (Dec 10, 2012)

*pics fn u*

tg


----------



## 72glasshouse805 (Dec 10, 2012)

*dammm getin, it up*

hhgg


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Deecee said:


> That is some serious body work, thats looking awsome!


Thanks man there is still a lot of body work left to do


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Wow there is a lot of really cool stuff goin on already great work guys keep it up


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

72glasshouse805 said:


> tg


Lots of serious hinging going on there man, top stuff.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

I still haven't decided on the kit that I wanna use. I have been sick as hell. Went to Urgent Care today and they told me the I have a sinus infection, ear infection and acute bronchitis. F ME!! I have been miserable. I will try to get started on something soon!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

chris_thobe said:


> I still haven't decided on the kit that I wanna use. I have been sick as hell. Went to Urgent Care today and they told me the I have a sinus infection, ear infection and acute bronchitis. F ME!! I have been miserable. I will try to get started on something soon!


Dude get better,bro.That's not good,hope you get back to health


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

chris_thobe said:


> I still haven't decided on the kit that I wanna use. I have been sick as hell. Went to Urgent Care today and they told me the I have a sinus infection, ear infection and acute bronchitis. F ME!! I have been miserable. I will try to get started on something soon!



Damn bro, sorry to hear that. Get some rest!


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

Everyone got some nice builds goin on. Keilep it up guys. I will post pics of wut progess I got done, when I get home


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Looks good in here fella's


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

Im here with an update on the 64.



Heres wut I did over the past couple of days. 




Did the adjustable suspension























I got some of the trunk done today.























I will sand and mud the trunk later


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Rookies my ass! Man this is some sick work in here! 
Lorenzo, I'm diggin that truck...
Same goes for you Ben...nice fab work...
And new guy with the radical 64... Very nice work...
Mr Glasshouse.... I'm diggin that 77 Monte....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

CAN I STILL JOIN  :rofl:


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

One off billet grille for the 67 impala.


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

bigdogg323 said:


> CAN I STILL JOIN  :rofl:


:thumbsdown::wave:


----------



## Lowmodelr (Jan 13, 2012)

Thts a sick ass grille


----------



## Fleeter (Dec 7, 2012)

looking good bro


----------



## Fleeter (Dec 7, 2012)

got some more done on the civic, thinking red for color i puttyed the lines will post soon


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

97xenissan said:


> :thumbsdown::wave:


:shocked: :angry: :finger:


----------



## Fleeter (Dec 7, 2012)

well its 6:44am here no sleep been working on th build


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

Fleeter said:


> well its 6:44am here no sleep been working on th build


Wut did u get done. I wanna see. Lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Fleeter said:


> well its 6:44am here no sleep been working on th build


Sleep is over rated... It's 7:40am nd I'm still up lmao....
Carlos, I'm diggin that billet grill


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

darkside customs said:


> (Rookies my ass!) Man this is some sick work in here!
> Lorenzo, I'm diggin that truck...
> Same goes for you Ben...nice fab work...
> And new guy with the radical 64... Very nice work...
> Mr Glasshouse.... I'm diggin that 77 Monte....


_you know Dark Side I was bout to say something to the same effect,Digs these dudes ain't ( ROOKIES ) ok now there is one I noticed that stepped his game up every since the build off he had the 33 coupe with the trailer hooked up but if these dudes are Rookies then Popeye a ****** _:roflmao: _no disrespect Popeye ......._


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

bigdogg323 said:


> :shocked: :angry: :finger:


LOL


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

darkside customs said:


> Rookies my ass! Man this is some sick work in here!
> Lorenzo, I'm diggin that truck...
> Same goes for you Ben...nice fab work...
> And new guy with the radical 64... Very nice work...
> Mr Glasshouse.... I'm diggin that 77 Monte....



Thank man I got tons left to come


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

97xenissan said:


> View attachment 590391
> 
> 
> One off billet grille for the 67 impala.



This is sick bro


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

And just so everyone knows I haven't built a model in over 8 yrs n I join this site in September so I'm a rookie lol


----------



## big gabe 2013 (Dec 26, 2012)

big gabe 2013 said:


> big gabe 2013 said:
> 
> 
> > This is my entry for rookie buildoff.
> ...


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

A lil bit of progress....I cut out n molded in the rear cargo area n cleaned up the inside body its all nice n smooth now


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks Darkside and Dre,I've still got a lot to learn. I try to top the last build this ain't gonna be a Showstopper with all this talent around me,but Ill try to make it clean


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

holy fuck what have missed


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Dre1only said:


> _you know Dark Side I was bout to say something to the same effect,Digs these dudes ain't ( ROOKIES ) ok now there is one I noticed that stepped his game up every since the build off he had the 33 coupe with the trailer hooked up but if these dudes are Rookies then Popeye a ****** _:roflmao: _no disrespect Popeye ......._


LOL. I said it the beginning. I never asked that everyone be true rookies picking up their first kits. This is for all of those that joined us over the year.. & that talent level we're seeing is exactly why we need to honor that. A year ago, none of these guys were on here. mostly back from their 5-10 year hiatus... same as most of us at some point.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

bigdogg323 said:


> :shocked: :angry: :finger:


LOL!!!


----------



## 72glasshouse805 (Dec 10, 2012)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> And just so everyone knows I haven't built a model in over 8 yrs n I join this site in September so I'm a rookie lol


that's what up I haven't. built in 16 years. n. pic it backup in September to ..man has the model game changed


----------



## 72glasshouse805 (Dec 10, 2012)

check out some of my new pics I post on forums ..


----------



## Lowmodelr (Jan 13, 2012)

Got my stance


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

Looks good lowmodelr


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Going with this side cooler,looks big in this pic but thats because its only taped on for mockup


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Lowmodelr said:


> Got my stance


Going great man


----------



## Lowmodelr (Jan 13, 2012)

Thnks guys got alota work done tuhday ill take pics soon


----------



## Lowmodelr (Jan 13, 2012)

Insides is planned out


----------



## Lowmodelr (Jan 13, 2012)

Truck looks good c angel


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Everything looks great fellas!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks lowmodelr


----------



## Lowmodelr (Jan 13, 2012)

Love these trucks


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

^^^^^this is bad as fawk!!!^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

No doubt, it is soo clean!!


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Damn fellas sick ass work goin on in this buildoff


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

I got the rear quater panels roughed in


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:shocked: :wow: :drama:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> I got the rear quater panels roughed in


those quarters look CLEAN. Is that just some think styrene?


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

It's a piece of 2mm n1mm glued together n blocked into shape


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

That looks real good man!!


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

My cycle kit is still lost in the P.O.zone. One can always hope.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Lowmodelr said:


> Love these trucks


This is were I got the Idea:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> I got the rear quater panels roughed in


Thats some clean work man seamless!!


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks for the complements guys I really appreciate it


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice.....lovin that truck


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> I got the rear quater panels roughed in


Nice bit of FAT ASS panel work man :thumbsup: looking good.


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Going with this side cooler,looks big in this pic but thats because its only taped on for mockup
> View attachment 591371
> View attachment 591372


Watchin this one, love the shape of these models.


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

I got the speaker box made.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Deecee said:


> Watchin this one, love the shape of these models.


Thanks might go with a Dia de Los Muertos theme to the paint and interior


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Looking good Always learning


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Always_Learnin said:


> I got the speaker box made.


What you use to make the box with


----------



## Lowmodelr (Jan 13, 2012)

Is tht bondo over cloth? Looks good homie


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

97xenissan said:


> What you use to make the box with


White t and superglue



Lowmodelr said:


> Is tht bondo over cloth? Looks good homie




yep. Thanks low.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thanks might go with a Dia de Los Muertos theme to the paint and interior


^that's an awesome idea

Robert, fiberglass box is looking cool :thumbsup:


----------



## big gabe 2013 (Dec 26, 2012)

Ok here is some stuff I got completed hope y'all like


big gabe 2013 said:


> big gabe 2013 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys sorry I have not posted more on this but had to finish a special build I did for my sister in law who has terminal cancer. The project is up on lay it low group page if anyone wants to see it.
> > I got kit all washed up this morning and probably will start some assy later today depending on my back and what the wife has planned. You guys have some Awsome work I don't think I have a chance but I'm gonna try.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

dig_derange said:


> Robert, fiberglass box is looking cool :thumbsup:



Thanks dig


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

A lil progress, started on the 67 impala conversion.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

WH WH WH wut up. Im back wit an update. I got some trunk work done. 




I started by hinging the trunk.











Then I decided to make som 22 in TVs for the trunk












Then this came to mind. A place for the TVs.

















This is wut I ended up wit.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

looks great!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Always learning your killin it,Im just barely startin the differential on mine,also making skirts


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

wow the work in this thread just keeps gettin better damn yall killin it


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Man, you guys are just killin it with all those mods going on, love all the hinge work and stereo gear being built, AWSOME work!!


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

*Kannonball Kombi*

Here is my measly offering, haven't had alot of time on this, been preparing a 1:1 for a paint job.
Had to modify the interior pan to accommodate the wheels, due to being so low. Then found some seats for it.

















Also made my induction for the engine, now working on radiators, and cooling scoops, boxed out a fuel cell, battery box and dry sump oil supply.









hopefully start on the paint in the next day or so.


----------



## 72glasshouse805 (Dec 10, 2012)

*up dateing*

as off this morning.


----------



## BOBBYMACK (Aug 9, 2011)

IS IT TO LATE TO JUMP IN?


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

You guys r killing it keep up the great work everyone


----------



## Lowmodelr (Jan 13, 2012)

Got my paint job planned out. Think it guna come out koo


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Excellent work fellas!

Bobby Mack, it's not too late bro! C'mon!


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks cemetary. yours is comin along good. I like the skirts.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks Robert,got a base color for it mixed


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Deecee said:


> Here is my measly offering, haven't had alot of time on this, been preparing a 1:1 for a paint job.
> Had to modify the interior pan to accommodate the wheels, due to being so low. Then found some seats for it.
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

72glasshouse805 said:


> as off this morning.


Hell yeahuffin:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

BOBBYMACK said:


> IS IT TO LATE TO JUMP IN?


Dive on in the waters fine lol


----------



## BOBBYMACK (Aug 9, 2011)

IM IN GONNA TRY AND GET THIS ONE DONE. HOW LONG DO WE HAVE TO FINISH?


----------



## 72glasshouse805 (Dec 10, 2012)

*yup*



CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Hell yeahuffin:


thank you.


----------



## 72glasshouse805 (Dec 10, 2012)

*resent*

up date 75% done.


----------



## 72glasshouse805 (Dec 10, 2012)

*more*

recently finished n recent stars


----------



## Lowmodelr (Jan 13, 2012)

70s goin good... u guys r killn it tho. Also casted these up since I made em fit pretty good.


----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)

Haven't had time to work on her, but I finally decided where I'm gonna take her.


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

72glasshouse805 said:


> up date 75% done.


Nice work there man, looks awsome.:thumbsup:


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 594198
> Thanks Robert,got a base color for it mixed
> View attachment 594160


Thats looking sweet and low, like where its going man.:thumbsup:


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Got some more work done on my build


----------



## s.s.c (Jan 8, 2013)

tht bitch hot cant wait till u done wit it


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Holy fuuuucccc. Man, seriously not a rookie.. but I'm not stopping this Badass build. Loving it bro. Keep it up!


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

That is some very serious body work man, awsome work.!


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

oh my freakin god ben wow that is killer love the way your makin it the new new bodystyle i think revell could learn a trick from you wow im in utter shock


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Yaw homies are puttin' in some serious work !!!!!!!!!*


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

incredible work fellas!!!


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks guys I'm glad u guys like it


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

72glasshouse805 said:


> recently finished n recent stars


Nice work man. Where did you find the homies that are sanding the car and painting the car. I need them bad!!!


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> Got some more work done on my build






WOW . Nice work. Thats awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> Got some more work done on my build


Great job on the fab work. Deff going to be a nice look.


----------



## 72glasshouse805 (Dec 10, 2012)

Lil Brandon said:


> Nice work man. Where did you find the homies that are sanding the car and painting the car. I need them bad!!!


um u can. get them on ebay or hopping hidros ther called locsters ... the obes siting in The car r called ryders tho r rare. its was just luck finding those


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

My kit is still lost in the PO-zone. It's been a month now. By the time I get it, I won't be eligible for a rookie build.


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

Sum goodies for the 64 came in the mail.















































































This is where im at on the 64



Painted the deeks gold










Started making hydo pumps.





















And glued the tv's in place and added sum milliput around the edges to try and blend it in.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Deecee said:


> Thats looking sweet and low, like where its going man.:thumbsup:


Thanks trying this color for the trim insert
View attachment 595917


----------



## BOBBYMACK (Aug 9, 2011)

HERE IS WHAT IM STARTING WITH GOT SOME STUFF DONE JUST LOOK LIKE A BIG MESS RIGHT NOW


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

BOBBYMACK said:


> View attachment 596831
> View attachment 596832
> View attachment 596833
> HERE IS WHAT IM STARTING WITH GOT SOME STUFF DONE JUST LOOK LIKE A BIG MESS RIGHT NOW


Sick !!!!! Setup looks like that orange 57 from showtime bad ass ride


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

72glasshouse805 said:


> um u can. get them on ebay or hopping hidros ther called locsters ... the obes siting in The car r called ryders tho r rare. its was just luck finding those


Cool


----------



## Fleeter (Dec 7, 2012)

well the honda civic took a long walk on a short plank.... Starting fresh making a suburban with a blazer and a pick up cab


----------



## 72glasshouse805 (Dec 10, 2012)

*today*

another one I start ed today. going do patterns all green shade


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

lookin good in here newbies! keep it coming!


----------



## pelon956 (Dec 31, 2012)

where u get those wheels???


----------



## BOBBYMACK (Aug 9, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:THATS THE PLAN GOT PLENTY OF REFERENCE MATERIAL


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

There's LOTS of bad ass work up in here!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Keep the good work coming guys,Fleeter,I seen the suburban your doing hell yeahz! If you like I can help you post pics here lmk


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Yep great work goin on this buildoff is gettin better n better.....I should have some pics of mine up soon been working on a frame for it


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> Got some more work done on my build


Damn I can't wait to see this thing with some primer on it to get the full effect!!


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

So far I've chopped the roof filled in the rear side windows built and modified the chassis installed a double scissor rack with rear dump feature and installed subs in the camper shells front window overlooking the cab I'm working on more ideas so ill post more as the build goes on


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Tonioseven said:


> There's LOTS of bad ass work up in here!!! :thumbsup:


x2 :drama:


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Working on the frame for my build still have a lot to do but I wanted to give u guys a update on the project


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Damn bro, looks killer so far!


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

That frame looks good. That's gonna be a very nice build.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Posting these up for Fleeter


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I got to quit dickin around,My second attempt at leaf springs,still need to make the shackles,but its coming along


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

DAME BRO 4 DOOR ..CA DONT HURT DEM BOYZ:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks,the leafs are not going that way,Im trying to make shackles to mount on the out side,its a pain for me:banghead:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Daaaaamn everybody gettin down in here dont look like i see any rookies in here much props homies!


----------



## big gabe 2013 (Dec 26, 2012)

big gabe 2013 said:


> big gabe 2013 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys sorry I have not posted more on this but had to finish a special build I did for my sister in law who has terminal cancer. The project is up on lay it low group page if anyone wants to see it.
> > I got kit all washed up this morning and probably will start some assy later today depending on my back and what the wife has planned. You guys have some Awsome work I don't think I have a chance but I'm gonna try.


----------



## big gabe 2013 (Dec 26, 2012)

*Update*

Hey guys. I finally got a little bit of work done. I removed remaining paint off body and shot 2 coats of primer hope it stops bleed thru. And shot some alclad shaker can for first time. Round2 models is stepping up and sending replacement part.


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

I got an update on the 64 Impala. Seein there is ALOT of talent in here, I had to step up my game. This is wut I got done.



I redid the rear axle. ( Top is old axle)












The spokes













Made it so the Knockoffs screw on.






























Rear axle fits good. ( Front suspension isnt done yet. )


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

Interesting knock offs.

I'm still waiting for my kit to arrive. It could happen. And many of you voted to have the same guys that run the P.O. to run Obamacare. Doh.


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

wisdonm said:


> I'm still waiting for my kit to arrive. It could happen.



I hope it comes in soon.


----------



## Jah P (Jan 2, 2013)

Rookies....Looks like some pro stuff.Everybody is doing great work!


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Jah P said:


> Rookies....Looks like some pro stuff.Everybody is doing great work!


For real!! I can't believe the talent that's in this buildoff really great work guys keep it up


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

I've been getting some work done on my project I got the front crossmember on and also the rear crossmember















I've been working on a couple other things also on it so should have more pics up soon


----------



## BOBBYMACK (Aug 9, 2011)

VERY LITTLE PROGRESS UP STILL MOVING FORWARD GOT SUSPENSION FIGURED OUT COUPLE OTHER THINGS


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

*Kannonball Kombi*

Wow, you guys are just blowin' it away with all the custom work and detail.
I finally got a chance to get back at mine, here is the roof i got painted today, the scoop ducted into the roof is an upside down Hemi scoop. It will be for the motor to breath.










cheers all.


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

That's a nice color deecee. Wut is the name of that color pink.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Deecee that's a sick ass paint job,lovin the fabrication on that silvy, Altered!


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Deecee said:


> Wow, you guys are just blowin' it away with all the custom work and detail.
> I finally got a chance to get back at mine, here is the roof i got painted today, the scoop ducted into the roof is an upside down Hemi scoop. It will be for the motor to breath.
> 
> 
> ...


So sick bro this thing is badass


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Deecee that's a sick ass paint job,lovin the fabrication on that silvy, Altered!


Thanks bro appreciate it


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm making some bucket seats for the interior n found s rearend n widened it both still need work but the project is moving along


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Great work! Always Learnin... I'm diggin the knockoffs....
Ben, interior is lookin dope!


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Working on the four-link I have two of the four bars made


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

Are you super gluing that aluminum?


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Yeah with zap-a-gap medium CA n hitting it with the accelerator so it dries clear


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Always_Learnin said:


> That's a nice color deecee. Wut is the name of that color pink.


Thanks guys, it is Spray Chief Candy Pink over a white and grey striped base, and some subtle purple/blue pearl marble effect on the larger areas of the roof.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:Great work goin on in here, way to step up game everyone!!!


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

I got some more work done today I got the lower bars for the four-link mounted


----------



## mrchevnt2fromtheightzero5 (Jan 29, 2013)

*its me*

Im done when. U shipin out the prizes


----------



## mrchevnt2fromtheightzero5 (Jan 29, 2013)

*finish forcnow*

Th
Thus it for now till i comevacross more to add i starrted a 65 cheve belair. Doiin paint will post pics ...


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

I made the upper bars and got them mounted


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Amazing work fellas. Good to see everyone staying focused. 

MrChev... feeling confident are ya? the 1st post covers all that.


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

i hav zero progress on my build but i just got the donor kit for it will post piks (switched cars ) im gonna be doing my makiby


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

*malibu


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

LopezCustoms said:


> i hav zero progress on my build but i just got the donor kit for it will post piks (switched cars ) im gonna be doing my makiby


You still have time bro I know you can get done


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Damn Ben youll be done in no time lol,thx to you,dig and D for helping me out.I cut the shackles from aluminum,but I didnt like so Im gonna redo in square styrene tubing,I just need the pins and I should be back in buisness


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Looking good Lorenzo glad I could help you out......I hope I can get it done in time I have so many pieces left to make and so much work left


----------



## big gabe 2013 (Dec 26, 2012)

big gabe 2013 said:


> Hey guys. I finally got a little bit of work done. I removed remaining paint off body and shot 2 coats of primer hope it stops bleed thru. And shot some alclad shaker can for first time. Round2 models is stepping up and sending replacement part.


Hey everyone. This texas weather had me down with my back and could not sit very long. I was able to finish engine today and finished prepping replacement parts Round2 sent to me. Will post pics next few days


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

Look what showed up on my doorstep today. After I paid postage twice, it traveled almost 4,000 miles on it's 45 day journey, just missing it's Christmas delivery date.









I think that I am going to finish CORY first. Reply #126 http://www.layitlow.com/forums/30-model-cars/339799-house-wisdonm-7.html


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

wisdonm said:


> Look what showed up on my doorstep today. After I paid postage twice, it traveled almost 4,000 miles on it's 45 day journey, just missing it's Christmas delivery date.
> 
> View attachment 603328
> 
> ...


nice bro glad to see u can get in on this buildoff can't wait to see what u do to the bike


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> nice bro glad to see u can get in on this buildoff can't wait to see what u do to the bike


x2!!!! glad it finally made it bro. still plenty of time!!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

mrchevnt2fromtheightzero5 said:


> Im done when. U shipin out the prizes


these going to be your completed pics? 

oh & are there no windows in there?


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> Yeah with zap-a-gap medium CA n hitting it with the accelerator so it dries clear


Where u get the accelerator


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

Deecee said:


> Thanks guys, it is Spray Chief Candy Pink over a white and grey striped base, and some subtle purple/blue pearl marble effect on the larger areas of the roof.


U did a great job on it.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Always_Learnin said:


> Where u get the accelerator



I got it at hobbytown but they should have it next to the CA in the glue section at any hobby store bro if u ask I'm sure they will show u where its at


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Great work fellas,got back on mine today finally after a bunch of back peddling,got one side pinned gotta finish the shackle before I do the other side


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

dig_derange said:


> LOL. I said it the beginning. I never asked that everyone be true rookies picking up their first kits. This is for all of those that joined us over the year.. & that talent level we're seeing is exactly why we need to honor that. A year ago, none of these guys were on here. mostly back from their 5-10 year hiatus... same as most of us at some point.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Great work fellas,got back on mine today finally after a bunch of back peddling,got one side pinned gotta finish the shackle before I do the other side
> View attachment 604114


Lookin good....


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks bro


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

Heres a MUCH need update on my 64. 



This is where I am at on the truck as of right now. Still needs some work.














I made caliapers, for the rear and front disc. Heres the rear axle.














I primered, base coat ( Silver), and the color coat with some pink flakes. I used nail polish. 














Engine work 













Jus a quick look


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Always_Learnin said:


> Heres a MUCH need update on my 64.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





This thing is lookin great bro


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

,Im mainly test fitting mine up,


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Always_Learnin said:


> Heres a MUCH need update on my 64.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice,killin with this one fam


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

looking great fellas :drama:


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks Cem. Urs is lookin good also.
Everyone is doing a get job on their builds in this thread.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Painted the dash candy/flake,went with metallic tan for the interior


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Real nice work homies !!!!!!!!!*



Always_Learnin said:


> Heres a MUCH need update on my 64.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





CemetaryAngel81 said:


> ,Im mainly test fitting mine up,
> View attachment 605807





CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Painted the dash candy/flake,went with metallic tan for the interior
> View attachment 606144
> View attachment 606145


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks Trend


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Bmfed the valve covers...........


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

I know that I said that I would finish CORY before starting the Fireball kit, but if I wait any longer, there would be no point in starting it at all.

I want a wider rear tire so I started out slicing the tire in half.










Next I made a spacer out of black PVC pipe. Glued the three parts together with contact cement.










Should be 3 inches in scale. Tire now measures 10.8 inches X 25.5


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Looking good up in here L.U.G.K fam! Builds lookin real nice


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

cut up a chevy citation top for the maliboo landauu


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

shaped it up real good (first time ever body swapping cars) still gotta smooth a little more and then 1800 grit it







then after get 1982 elco promo and cut full front clip off and put on to the maliboo landauu


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Nice work guys, cool roof replacement and that tyre widening effort, top job man.Hope to get back to mine this week-end, too much 1:1 time, not enough model time.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

LopezCustoms said:


> shaped it up real good (first time ever body swapping cars) still gotta smooth a little more and then 1800 grit it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Work Met


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

X2 freaking nice job Marcos,Wisdomn great job glad u made this build-off didn't want u too miss out


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

thanks guys


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Frame fitted up,also made blinds for the back


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

I like where that truck is heading:thumbsup:


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

COAST2COAST said:


> I like where that truck is heading:thumbsup:


X2


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thx homies






Just a test fit,gotta trim it still


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Great job guys projects r lookin awesome


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Here's what I've been working on a custom one-off set of billet directional's


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Damn bro, doin it the hard way, but cheaper than 3D printing! Looks killer!


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

chris_thobe said:


> Damn bro, doin it the hard way, but cheaper than 3D printing! Looks killer!



Thanks bro, this is the easiest way I could figure out how to make them lol


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Lookin good Ben,man this thread almost got bumped into the second page smdh


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Lookin good Ben,man this thread almost got bumped into the second page smdh


Thanks Lorenzo your truck is coming out very nice.....I know I can't believe it goes that long without a comment there is some sick work goin on in this thread you would think that with the more then 10,000 hits it has there would b more lol


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks bro,from a builder of your talent that means alot! Yeah looks like we either aint impressing no one,or cats got their tonge cuz its too sick in here!!












Id just keep building making a lil progress on mine.Added a lil green flake to the clear.


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

Like dem hubcaps bro DAT green tea lookin dame GOOD BRO MUCH LOVE ....L.U.G.K WE COMEIN


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> Here's what I've been working on a custom one-off set of billet directional's


 that trucc is gonna be bad as a bitch ...


CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thanks bro,from a builder of your talent that means alot! Yeah looks like we either aint impressing no one,or cats got their tonge cuz its too sick in here!!
> View attachment 609274
> View attachment 609275
> Id just keep building making a lil progress on mine.Added a lil green flake to the clear.


 your do'n your thang homie up in here kutgw Lorenzo :thumbsup:


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thanks bro,from a builder of your talent that means alot! Yeah looks like we either aint impressing no one,or cats got their tonge cuz its too sick in here!!
> View attachment 609274
> View attachment 609275
> Id just keep building making a lil progress on mine.Added a lil green flake to the clear.


This is looking killer man!:ninja:


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Finally got a bit more done to the Kombi, threw a bit of paint at the sides and a quick polish aswell. 


















Next job is some BMF and finish off the interior, engine plumbing and then assemble.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks fellas,Deecee that vans looking awesome


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thanks bro,from a builder of your talent that means alot! Yeah looks like we either aint impressing no one,or cats got their tonge cuz its too sick in here!!
> View attachment 609274
> View attachment 609275
> Id just keep building making a lil progress on mine.Added a lil green flake to the clear.




Truck looks good bro diggin the flake


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Dre1only said:


> that trucc is gonna be bad as a bitch ...
> your do'n your thang homie up in here kutgw Lorenzo :thumbsup:


Thank you sir very kind of you to say


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Deecee said:


> Finally got a bit more done to the Kombi, threw a bit of paint at the sides and a quick polish aswell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bro this paint work is off the chain very nice work man


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> Truck looks good bro diggin the flake


Thanks bro


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

So my rims are off to be casted n I started working on my motor and transmission had to lower the front crossmember and modify the oil pan but I think she is gonna work goin with a twin turbo intercooled 454 still have a ton of work left just mocking it up and try to figure out where everything is gonna go


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:Gotta love the work goin on in this thread, newbies my ass!!


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:Gotta love the work goin on in this thread, newbies my ass!!



I would have to agree bro everyone is doin some killer work in here.......we are newbies to lay it low lol


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Deecee said:


> Finally got a bit more done to the Kombi, threw a bit of paint at the sides and a quick polish aswell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Damn your kill'n it homie :thumbsup::thumbsup: ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Deecee said:


> Finally got a bit more done to the Kombi, threw a bit of paint at the sides and a quick polish aswell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Damn your kill'n it homie :thumbsup::thumbsup: ...


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

wow, you guys are doing some incredible work here!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Working on a miniture model truck for the dashboard


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> So my rims are off to be casted n I started working on my motor and transmission had to lower the front crossmember and modify the oil pan but I think she is gonna work goin with a twin turbo intercooled 454 still have a ton of work left just mocking it up and try to figure out where everything is gonna go


Thats it I quit.....jp Keep going:yes:


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thats it I quit.....jp Keep going:yes:


Lmao ur funny Lorenzo this is a buildoff so I'm just tryin to build my ass off lol


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

Some of you are really putting it down in here.

I finally got some progress shots. I don't like Harley engines, so I made some modifications. I lopped off both right hand cylinders and modified them to be both the left and right hand cylinders on my new engine. On the one on the left (RH) you can see the new intake port. On the right side (LH) I made mods so the the push rods will be on this side instead of the RH side. I won't be using the original LH cylinders.









Next I glued the two new halves together and made a mold. Below is a pix of the first two new style cylinders that I cast.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Clean work Wisdomn,Don't see too many bike builds these days


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> Lmao ur funny Lorenzo this is a buildoff so I'm just tryin to build my ass off lol


Your doing just that B)


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I havent done much,just taking my sweet ass time,kinda milking it actually


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> A lil bit of progress....I cut out n molded in the rear cargo area n cleaned up the inside body its all nice n smooth now


That's the shit ese


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

wisdonm said:


> Some of you are really putting it down in here.
> 
> I finally got some progress shots. I don't like Harley engines, so I made some modifications. I lopped off both right hand cylinders and modified them to be both the left and right hand cylinders on my new engine. On the one on the left (RH) you can see the new intake port. On the right side (LH) I made mods so the the push rods will be on this side instead of the RH side. I won't be using the original LH cylinders.
> 
> ...


very nice work bro can't wait to see more


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Your doing just that B)



Lol I'm tryin bro


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

D-Cheeze said:


> That's the shit ese


Thanks man I appreciate it


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 611041
> I havent done much,just taking my sweet ass time,kinda milking it actually


THATS LOOKING GOOD MATE!


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments fella's, i just love to paint,. Also spent a couple of hours trying to come up with an exhaust idea, i think it will work.


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

Worked on the engine block today.









39 pieces so far.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Deecee said:


> THATS LOOKING GOOD MATE!


Kool thx,man.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

wisdonm said:


> Worked on the engine block today.
> 
> View attachment 611180
> 
> ...


Sweet.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

You guys, this is amazing! Lorenzo, trucks killer bro!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hey,Thanks man,glad y'all like it so far


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Mockup of the dash with bmf and lil trokita


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

I like the lil truck on the dash. That's cool as hell. Lookin good man. I like that color too.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks bro


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

We heard you like model cars...so we put a model car in your model car



Sorry, couldnt resist it....truck is lookin good homie


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

I got some updates for you guys I made the exhaust manifolds for the turbos


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

I made in installed the motor n transmission mounts modified the intercooler for the twin turbo setup n made the intake pipes from the turbos into the intercooler I scratchbuilt all of this including the sleeves n clamps


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Man, that's some nice work on the piping, amazing job


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

rollin yota28 said:


> Man, that's some nice work on the piping, amazing job


Thank you sir


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

some sick work in here fellas! 

Looks like most are still too far out from completion though hno: 

Do we need to postpone the deadline another month maybe? Feel free to post your thoughts here or by PM.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

COAST2COAST said:


> View attachment 612187
> 
> We heard you like model cars...so we put a model car in your model car
> 
> ...


:rofl::rofl:Thanks bro


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> I made in installed the motor n transmission mounts modified the intercooler for the twin turbo setup n made the intake pipes from the turbos into the intercooler I scratchbuilt all of this including the sleeves n clamps


Sick fabrication


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

My front end so far


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Lookin good bro


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Sick fabrication


Thanks bro I appreciate it


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey Lorenzo nice front end, like the detailed a-arms


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks A,for that Lopped the front part of a Revell 49 Merc and used all the hardware


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> Lookin good bro


Thanks,homie


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Here's an update on mine I made a set of disc brakes and a steering wheel to match my rims


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

WOW!! Great work guys, love all that fab work too, cemetary, pick up is looking great too man. I have had a set back in the paint department, never try to fix anything on candy paint, ended up with too many bloody 
colour variations being transparent, so back to base coat and start again! Hope to get it finished soon though. Keep up the excelent work guys.


----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> My front end so far
> View attachment 615321
> View attachment 615323


like the blend of diffrent colors :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

incredible work fellas!!! 21 days to go  let's get to it!!


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Here's another update from me I got the intake manifold modified to fit the block and heads and modified the intake to accept the intake tubes from the intercooler


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

This is where mine went back to last week, after a bit of jammin' through the week i managed to repaint it, this time with some blue pearl in the dark fade and also a bit in the clear.








Also redone the exhaust with some custom outlets and a flip out big screen tv.








Did the BMF,A bit of mock-up, nearly ready for final assembly.
















A couple of more days it will be done!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

this thing is incredible Deecee!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> Here's another update from me I got the intake manifold modified to fit the block and heads and modified the intake to accept the intake tubes from the intercooler


amazing work there. love the intake ports.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

OldSchoolVato said:


> like the blend of diffrent colors :thumbsup:


Thanks homie


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Deecee the kombi looks BADASS..


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Ben the intakes looks killer!!


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Deecee said:


> This is where mine went back to last week, after a bit of jammin' through the week i managed to repaint it, this time with some blue pearl in the dark fade and also a bit in the clear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is so sick bro


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Ben the intakes looks killer!!


Thanks bro


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

dig_derange said:


> amazing work there. love the intake ports.


Thanks dig


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks for the props guys, won't be long now i hope.:thumbsup:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

WERE DEM ROOKIE'S AT... I ANT SEEN NON ALL I BEN SEEING IS VET'S ...AND DAT'S DA TRUTH MUCH LOVE TO ALL DA SO CALL ROOKIR'S LOL LOL:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

Final engine mockup before starting on chassis. First the intake side with intake manifolds and central carb.









This is the power take-off side with the relocated push rods. Spark plugs need to be added yet.







​


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

wisdonm said:


> Final engine mockup before starting on chassis. First the intake side with intake manifolds and central carb.
> 
> View attachment 618710
> 
> ...


This is f'in sick looks like the mustang airplane motor that is in this bike I have a pic of somewhere


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

wisdonm said:


> Final engine mockup before starting on chassis. First the intake side with intake manifolds and central carb.
> 
> View attachment 618710
> 
> ...


:wow:
Radial engine is a killa idea,what axis (X or Y) are you installing it into the frame.
Cant wait too see more


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

Mustangs used V-12 engines. This one will be mounted longitudinally. Not like an airplane.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

wisdonm said:


> Mustangs used V-12 engines. This one will be mounted longitudinally. Not like an airplane.


I was just sayin it "looks like" not is bro lol its dope bro the bike I'm talking about has the motor mounted the same way ur mounting yours as well I can't wait to c this machine its gonna so sick bro keep up the great work


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

sick!!!


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

I havent done much in the past month due to back issues, But Im back wit an update on the 64 impala. 


I worked on the interior.











Motor work


















Hinged the hood and front clip. and put the base coat on the hood, front clip, and, trunk


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

I got the chassis done. ALL adjustable suspension works.


3 wheel motion










rear is raised











Front is raised










All suspension raised











Motor sittin in place ( not glued)


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Man.....some nice work goin on in here:thumbsup:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

LOOKIN GOOD BRO:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

some amazing work in here... BUT it looks like there is a LOT to be done still. We are down to 2 weeks!! Shall we extend the deadline? I really wanna see these done.


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

We all knew the rules going in. But April 15th would be sweet.


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

yess lol im switchn cars again LOL deadline should be beginning of may?


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

anyone disagree? I wanna see these finished up! no fun judging 1 or 2. also don't want to see these projects abandoned once the buildoff finishes.. let's extend til (LOL end of May? nah bro) end of April!


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

lol koo


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

dig_derange said:


> anyone disagree? I wanna see these finished up! no fun judging 1 or 2. also don't want to see these projects abandoned once the buildoff finishes.. let's extend til (LOL end of May? nah bro) end of April!



I think the end of april will be good. There is alot of projects that arent close to being done in here. But look at all the work that is goin into these build tho. Fukin stupendous in here.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Lookin real good up in here guys keep up d great work


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Deecee said:


> This is where mine went back to last week, after a bit of jammin' through the week i managed to repaint it, this time with some blue pearl in the dark fade and also a bit in the clear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I swear yall do'n your thang up in here and all builds are look'n good " in the voice of cat williams " but this shit right here,this shit right here ***** is some,some damn good shit :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

COAST2COAST said:


> View attachment 612187
> 
> We heard you like model cars...so we put a model car in your model car
> 
> ...


 GOOD 1 COAST :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:



CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 612142
> 
> Mockup of the dash with bmf and lil trokita


 KEEP GO'N HOMIE LOOKS GOOD LORENZO :yes:


----------



## BOBBYMACK (Aug 9, 2011)

BEEN MOVING THE SHOP AND MY HOUSE BUT THINK I WILL FINISH, FINALLY DID SOME FOIL


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Having some fit issues with mine Im trying to finish,lost the figures I Wisdomn sent me as the better half threw em away thinking it was a piece of tape with Nothing on it!!!:nosad:I sooooo wanted to make a virgin Mary for the turn signal


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Dre1only said:


> GOOD 1 COAST :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> 
> KEEP GO'N HOMIE LOOKS GOOD LORENZO :yes:


Thanks Fam


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

SA BOBBMACK DAT'S 1/12 59 AN 57:dunno:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

CA U ON DA GROUND I SEE..:thumbsup: LOOKIN GOOD BRO


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

That sits sweet C/A, great job, colours suit it too.:thumbsup:


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Dre1only said:


> I swear yall do'n your thang up in here and all builds are look'n good " in the voice of cat williams " but this shit right here,this shit right here ***** is some,some damn good shit :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks Dre1only, finished it today, will hold off on pics till every one else is done i think. 
Love the amount of Mods going down on this build-off, some incredible work being done.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Having some fit issues with mine Im trying to finish,lost the figures I Wisdomn sent me as the better half threw em away thinking it was a piece of tape with Nothing on it!!!:nosad:I sooooo wanted to make a virgin Mary for the turn signal
> View attachment 621033
> View attachment 621032


Lookin firme homie!!!


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Having some fit issues with mine Im trying to finish,lost the figures I Wisdomn sent me as the better half threw em away thinking it was a piece of tape with Nothing on it!!!:nosad:I sooooo wanted to make a virgin Mary for the turn signal
> View attachment 621033
> View attachment 621032


This is sweet bro


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

BOBBYMACK said:


> View attachment 620078
> BEEN MOVING THE SHOP AND MY HOUSE BUT THINK I WILL FINISH, FINALLY DID SOME FOIL


Loving the el camino man


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:Great work fellas....lorenzo truck is lookin great homie...love that old school flava


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:Great work fellas....lorenzo truck is lookin great homie...love that old school flava


X2


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

Everyone's builds is coming along great. Nice builds everyone.keep it up. Gonna be some hard decisions for the judges. 
Ill post some progress pics of the 64 later today.


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

*64 impala radical update*

I added more putty, sanded, and primered the back of the interior.












cut the doors and hinged em.












And started on doing patterens on the hood. Still a work in progress.


----------



## BOBBYMACK (Aug 9, 2011)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> SA BOBBMACK DAT'S 1/12 59 AN 57:dunno:


 NO JUST THE 57 THE ELCO IS JUST IN THE WAY


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks fellas for the comps fitting up the windsheilds


----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thanks fellas for the comps fitting up the windsheilds
> View attachment 621939


 eh cementerio I buildt one similar model truck :thumbsup: is there a thread for old school Chevrolet pick ups??


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

OldSchoolVato said:


> eh cementerio I buildt one similar model truck :thumbsup: is there a thread for old school Chevrolet pick ups??


Thanks,carnal,I dont think there is,yo.Maybe we should start one,I got a 37,41 panal truck,and couple 50 chevys.Added the chains,still need to paint the tailights rudy amber red


----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thanks,carnal,I dont think there is,yo.Maybe we should start one,I got a 37,41 panal truck,and couple 50 chevys.Added the chains,still need to paint the tailights rudy amber red
> View attachment 622805


its looking promising man, sabes ke let me complete a 57 ranchero that I started and do that thread right with plenty too see sabes...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

BOBBYMACK said:


> View attachment 620078
> BEEN MOVING THE SHOP AND MY HOUSE BUT THINK I WILL FINISH, FINALLY DID SOME FOIL


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Always_Learnin said:


> I added more putty, sanded, and primered the back of the interior.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This cat ain't play'n with yall,yall betta tight'n this kids been practicing :thumbsup: look'n good AL



CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thanks,carnal,I dont think there is,yo.Maybe we should start one,I got a 37,41 panal truck,and couple 50 chevys.Added the chains,still need to paint the tailights rudy amber red
> View attachment 622805


and this truck homie keep go'n 1 monkey don't stop no show Lorenzo


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanx dre. I'm givin it what I got. And I haven't been practin I been researchin. Lol. This is my first time doin advanced patterens, tv placement, tilt nose, and the speaker box.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

I finished the intake tubes


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Always_Learnin said:


> Thanx dre. I'm givin it what I got. And I haven't been practin I been researchin. Lol. This is my first time doin advanced patterens, tv placement, tilt nose, and the speaker box.


oh ok my bad search on my brother I'm watch'n you :nicoderm:I know I gotta get on my grind if I wanna keep up :drama:


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> I finished the intake tubes



Thats clean as fuk yo.



Dre1only said:


> oh ok my bad search on my brother I'm watch'n you :nicoderm:I know I gotta get on my grind if I wanna keep up :drama:


U see my name, its neva gonna stop. Well get u better start grindin then homie. Hustle Hard!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Always_Learnin said:


> Thats clean as fuk yo.
> 
> 
> U see my name, its neva gonna stop. Well get u better start grindin then homie. Hustle Hard!!!!!!!! lol



Thanks bro


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Finished the exhaust on one side and also made the valve body and screamer pipe for the same side just have to make the waste gate for it


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

^^^^^ One day ill be able to scratch build like that


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Always_Learnin said:


> ^^^^^ One day ill be able to scratch build like that


me too! lol. insane work bro


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks guys ur too kind


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Looking good Ben


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Looking good Ben



Thanks Lorenzo your truck is lookin badass


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

EVeryones is puttin hard time in their build. keep it up fellas.



In the meantime, this is wut I got done.


Made a jack stand, gotta make 3 more




















glued the body to interior jamb.











Body is on in this pic












Got the door panels done.


















Painted the doors.











Made my pumps












The set up I plan to do.











Got the body painted wit a base coat.












Now for the time consuming part of the build. starting on the patterens for the body, doors, and trunk.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Nice bro looks great


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

everything is looking incredible fellas! one month to go! crunch time :drama:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I not out yet,I got called out to another buildoff with Hoppinmadness,but Ima try to make the deadline,Im stessed right now but ill try


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

I got some more work done on mine, I finished the exhaust and changed the intake tube from the turbo to the intercooler


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Intakes are finished


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

I got the blow off valve mount on the intake pipe between the manifold n the intercooler n did a test fit still needs a lil bit of trimming but its coming along


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Sick fabrication,Ben.Wiring the batterie,just getting back on mine I need to finish both these bitches 57 and 39,although Ill take a loss on the 39


----------



## JJs Touch (Nov 13, 2011)

Lorenzo Don't say I didn't tell you bro I told you hopping mod was going to put it down his is almost done bro but its all good lol


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

JJs Touch said:


> Lorenzo Don't say I didn't tell you bro I told you hopping mod was going to put it down his is almost done bro but its all good lol


Man thats kool for HoppinMadness,I already had this one going,this truck and this buildoff means alot to me.The 39 is TOTALLY KUSTOM nothing really stock or quick build about it,only 10% of the kit remains.Ill continue to work on it I would rather take my time and have it mean that much more to me then do something quick and not be happy with it.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Lookin good fam!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks Mero-Mero,Engine 95% done for El Nopal


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

..... were is every one


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

HELL OW KNOW'S:dunno:


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm still here. Ill post pics tomorrow.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

^^Thats what's up^^…Haters are motivators


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Still not done but had to repaint the visor,going for dual pipes with fishtail ends.


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Still here man, watching from afar, pick-up is looking AWSOME, just waitin' for everyone to finish up with all this brilliant work. :yessad:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thx,We're still here building.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Nice work Lorenzo, I'm still working in mine


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks Ben ....Yours is no joke,can't wait to see it done!


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thanks Ben ....Yours is no joke,can't wait to see it done!


You n me both both bro n thanks


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Strait Up Motivation !


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

Damn altered. You str8 killin that truck. Got me sweatin over here. LOL. great work.



Heres a much needed update on the 64.


Patterens done on hood got some colors on 













Radiator chromed and in place with the rad hose.













got the tv's in












subs in












Floorboard made and painted. Then sanded wit 2000 grit to dull it.












Test fitting the floorboards, NOTICE the amps in the rear of the floorboard. Got the Interior with the base coat.














This is where im at now.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice work Robert,you took on alot of fabrication with this,like I said weather you finish or not my hats off to you for doing the damn thing.Im fabing the trunk lid


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Trunk lid painted.Ill do the detailing tomarrow


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Test fitting the lid


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks Lorenzo. I will be finished, jus not sure by deadline. Urs is looking good to. That lid is a nice touch.


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

:nicoderm:SUPER NICE OG TRUCK BRO:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Working on my headlight buckets


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

NICE BRO:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:UP


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Nice Craftmanship Visions!


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> Working on my headlight buckets


Man!!! that is some AWSOME fabrication work, you win!! :worship:


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Deecee said:


> Man!!! that is some AWSOME fabrication work, you win!! :worship:


Thanks bro I appreciate it but I haven't won anything lol


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

:scrutinize: I don't see no "Rookie" work here...








Nice work everyone...:thumbsup:


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

Its all rookie work. To an extant. Lol.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

sneekyg909 said:


> :scrutinize: I don't see no "Rookie" work here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:no:
:no:
:no:
*WHERES THE ROOKIES AT,A ROOKIE WOULDN'T BE CAUGHT DEAD IN THIS THREAD !!!*


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey I'm a rookie I just started building again this will b the first model I finish in over ten yrs I haven't been building models in almost that long


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

Heres my update.


amps painted





Interior painted, Jus a mock up.






Pumps, and dumps painted. Plumbing in progress.






Front clip painted 





Pink flakes and 2 coats of clear on front clip






Doors painted




BMF the front clip, Needs another 3 coats of clear.





here is the roof patteren progress.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Fuckin epic^^^


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Fuckin epic^^^


Idk bout that. But thanks homie


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

But you're killin it with that six- fo


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

DAT 64 LOOKIN GOOD BRO:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:UP


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Always_Learnin said:


> Heres my update.
> 
> 
> amps painted
> ...


Rookie?? Doesn't seem like much amateur work here! Looking good bro! And maybe you can help me...how do you get your blue tape cut so thin and straight? Any tips would be much appreciated! Good luck


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

I agree this is so sick bro


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks guys. Jus tryin to do my best. 

Yo altered. That truck is wicked. All that scratch buildin u doin.




T-Maq82 said:


> Rookie?? Doesn't seem like much amateur work here! Looking good bro! And maybe you can help me...how do you get your blue tape cut so thin and straight? Any tips would be much appreciated! Good luck


I use #11 blades, and reg razor blades taped together. Take two #11 exacto blades and tape them together. That will cut a real thin piece of tape. U can also put diff size cardboard in between the blades and tape those together ( diff size cardboard will give ur tape diff widths). I hope this helps. There msy be some blades in one of my pics in this thread. Or u can check out FAQ. A cat shows How to do the blades. That's where I learned it from.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you bro but ur killing it


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

Lets see if its finished by deadline. Tryin my damnest to


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Always_Learnin said:


> Lets see if its finished by deadline. Tryin my damnest to


U n me both bro I still have a check list a page n a half long lol


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

X2


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Always Learning, Mate, that tape work is brilliant, keep it up man.:thumbsup:


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> U n me both bro I still have a check list a page n a half long lol



That's crazy bro
Cemetery might win this one. Looks like he is just bout done wit his truck.



Thanks deecee jus tryin to keep up wit everyone else.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm tryin my best to get it done on time thank god we got the extension or I wouldnt have a chance lol 


Keep up all the great work everyone builds are looking amazing there is a lot of talent in this thread


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Great work goin on in here homies keep up d good work!


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> I'm tryin my best to get it done on time thank god we got the extension or I wouldnt have a chance lol
> 
> 
> Keep up all the great work everyone builds are looking amazing there is a lot of talent in this thread



Dies it end the 31st of this month?


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Always_Learnin said:


> Dies it end the 31st of this month?


Yeah it ends at the end of the month its crunch time


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

So "alwayslearning" do you run that tool you made holding the blades together along like a ruler to keep the lines so straight? or do you just free hand it? Thanks bro!


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

I jus free hand it.


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> Yeah it ends at the end of the month its crunch time



That wut I thought. We better get it then


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

incredible work all around fellas.. how are we doing with the deadline? less than 2 weeks to go now hno:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 629785
> View attachment 629786
> View attachment 629787
> View attachment 629788
> ...


bad ass truck bro'...i didn't get a chance to wire my battery but seen this, don't forget the power to the starter and to the alternator.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

dfwr83 said:


> bad ass truck bro'...i didn't get a chance to wire my battery but seen this, don't forget the power to the starter and to the alternator.


Thanks D I still got a lot of little things to do like put the terminals on aswell


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

Me to Cem. I got wiring to do to. And a lot of shit to paint. I'm workin on patterns now. Seein that the most time consuming part.


Dig we tryin to make it. Don't remind us. U freakin us out lol.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I don't work well under pressure,man I never thought of wiring the alternator but Ill do it and the starter


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

^^^^^ I hear that. But wit 2 weeks left its either get down or lay down. I choose to get down. I been workin on this all day on my days off and when I get home from work till I go to sleep.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm working on mine as much as I can I'm tryin to get her done


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm shooting for Friday to take it Sat to the Desert Scale Classic NNL


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> Hey I'm a rookie I just started building again this will b the first model I finish in over ten yrs I haven't been building models in almost that long


prior experience your disqualified :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: I feel ya tho 10 years ago is such along time ago shit I was only 6, I wish ...


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Yep I have experience I have gotten a couple of my models I'm a mag ,but the only requirement is that these "rookies" join this site last yr hence I'm a rookie lol


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

Not much time left till deadline. So I been puttin in alot of work on the 64 rad.



Seats from my 66 elco Im using







P/E Grille





Som P/E parts on console and dash.






Hydro setup and wiring






Door panel getting painted. right one needs touch ups




Roof patterens done






Now sum mock up teasers


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Always_Learnin said:


> Not much time left till deadline. So I been puttin in alot of work on the 64 rad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's just SICK!! Keep at it guys, they're all looking great, love to see them ALL finished.:thumbsup:


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks. But I doubt that's gonna happen. Seems like we all got a lot of stuff to do.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm with u bro I'm not gonna finish in time


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Always_Learnin said:


> Not much time left till deadline. So I been puttin in alot of work on the 64 rad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


car is looking sweet bro great work on it


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Well everyone I am officially resigning from this buildoff its been fun and I wish everyone luck on gettin that title n prizes see you all around 
Love peace n smoke some trees


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks altered. Sucks u resinging. But I can't wait to see urs done. 

I been workin on this since 8am. And it is now 5:30. I put a full days of work in today and I still haven't clocked out. I got quite a bit done. I should be able to finish it by deadline now. I don't have to much more left.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> Well everyone I am officially resigning from this buildoff its been fun and I wish everyone luck on gettin that title n prizes see you all around
> Love peace n smoke some trees


Why?? man I was diggin this buildup.Hope too see it again sometime


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

^^^^ I kno I wanted to see how it turns out. Shit was wicked.

How's ur build comin Cem.


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> Well everyone I am officially resigning from this buildoff its been fun and I wish everyone luck on gettin that title n prizes see you all around
> Love peace n smoke some trees


That's a shame man, there is alot of incredible custom work in that build, look forward too seeing it done eventually, keep at it , we all wanna see it.:yes:


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks guys but I wasn't gonna finish in time n I feel like this truck deserves to be done right and I don't want to rush it at all it will get done hopefully in time for the goodguys show here in June thanks for all the comments everyone I really do appreciate the love and good luck to everyone still in the buildoff all of you are tearing it up you guys have some mad skill


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

I feel u on that bro.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Where is everybody ???


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

FACE BOOK:yes:


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> Where is everybody ???



Right here bro. been puttin in work.




Dash is done.







Seat are in the interior. I just need to put decals on the tv's and paint speakers.







AND GOT THE BODY PAINTED AND FOILED WIT A COUPLE COATS OF CLEAR.










SHES ALMOST DONE.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> FACE BOOK:yes:


Yeah I removed myself from that page way to much bs for me over there


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Always_Learnin said:


> Right here bro. been puttin in work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow that's incredible bro you r putting in some serious work


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

^^^^ thanks bro


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

Got the decals in the tv's


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Sick bro that's one of my all time favorite movies I've watched it hundreds of times lol


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> Sick bro that's one of my all time favorite movies I've watched it hundreds of times lol


Thanks it was the only thing i could think of at the time.

I watched it a few times. I would prefer watchin State Property, or Belly tho. They are people in those movies who went through the same stuff in real life thats in the movie, so I dont consider it acting. Ya kno


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

THAY ARE ALL OVER BRO DON'T LET THEM STOP YO JOY AN DAT'S WUSUP MUCH LOVE 2 ALL:wave:


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

3 days left


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Always_Learnin said:


> Got the decals in the tv's


Thats looking KILLER man!!Great work.:thumbsup:


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks deecee. She should be done today


----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

the seats came out clean. salut


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks Oldschool.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Looking good robert,almost done with El Nopal


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 639018
> Looking good robert,almost done with El Nopal
> View attachment 639019


Now that is SWEET!! Wasn't sure about the shade of green, but seeing it done, it looks spot on, love it .:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 639018
> Looking good robert,almost done with El Nopal
> View attachment 639019


THIS IS ONE BUILDER WHO HAS STEPPED UP HIS GAME IN BUILDING DETAILED MODELS IN A SHORT TIME BIG PROPS TO YOU CEMETARY ANGEL KUTGW FAM :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

Damn cem. Nice details there bro


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Truck is lookin great Lorenzo


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

My build is officail done. Her name " Pure Ambition" Here are some pis enjoy.












If u need more pics for the judging let me kno.





EDTI.....


Pure Ambition In her final place.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Dammmmmn i see the L.U.G.K fam puttin it down great job on dat 64 always learnin u got down an cemetary angel that truck looks dope sweet job guys much props!


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Beautiful work always learning that came together really nicely


----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

amazing how it transforms


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks fellas AL Pure Ambition is the shit!! Finishing up mine,wanna get pics in the sun tomarrow


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

*Kannonball Kombi*

OK guys, a couple of AWSOME builds there, i like them both alot. So here is my offering, Split window Kombi-van, with a twin overhead cam Cosworth F1 V8 and trans-axle, and a bit of pimpin".








cheers men!


----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thanks fellas AL Pure Ambition is the shit!! Finishing up mine,wanna get pics in the sun tomarrow
> View attachment 639670
> View attachment 639669


say loco you never did start that old chevy pick ups thread huh


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks Cem. Ur truck is badass bro. And deecee very nice job on the van bro. Great builds guys.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Sick work fellas! Congrats on getting these completed. go ahead and continue posting whatever complete pics here. Tomorrow I'll snag & repost in a poll thread.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Deecee said:


> OK guys, a couple of AWSOME builds there, i like them both alot. So here is my offering, Split window Kombi-van, with a twin overhead cam Cosworth F1 V8 and trans-axle, and a bit of pimpin".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap this is bad ass


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Great work everyone n like dig said congrats on finishing them (something I couldn't do) its gonna b hard voting good luck to everyone you guys are very talented


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

Great jobs guys.









Better that I didn't show, than to be humiliated.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

That Kombis badass Deecee


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

OldSchoolVato said:


> say loco you never did start that old chevy pick ups thread huh


Think Ill do it right now:sprint:forgot bro,sorry


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

Where's those sun pics Cem. I wanna see it shine


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Done


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

Yes sir. Lookin good bro. Great job.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks Robert


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Always_Learnin said:


> Pure Ambition In her final place.


That final pose really sets it off man! Beautiful :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 640058


Looking very sweet in the sunlight mate.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

Deecee said:


> That final pose really sets it off man! Beautiful :thumbsup::thumbsup:




Thanks deecee.


----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Done
> View attachment 640057


that old school air conditioner is killer


----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 640060


the interior------>fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhck its nice, salute


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks Homie


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

damn, love all these builds.. time to take it to the polls!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

Deecee said:


> OK guys, a couple of AWSOME builds there, i like them both alot. So here is my offering, Split window Kombi-van, with a twin overhead cam Cosworth F1 V8 and trans-axle, and a bit of pimpin".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats crazy. probably my favorite so far. i like the other builds too, but this is hella unique


----------

